
IBM has freed itself from the tyranny of Helvetica - algem
https://qz.com/1124664/ibm-plex-with-its-first-ever-custom-corporate-font-ibm-is-freeing-itself-from-the-tyranny-of-helvetica/
======
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15650663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15650663)

